# Google + and Twist The Web Online Competitions



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello fellow cubers i pretty much made this thread because as of recently ive been spending a lot of time on twist the web. It tends to be very interesting. What i was thinking was theZcuber (who holds the twist the web competitions) could arrange for the competitions to be held as well as a Google + Hangout (group video chat). The video chat is extremely easy to download, and it seems like it would be a lot of fun to be able to cube while video chatting with your friends.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

I personally think this is a great idea. However, I probably will not be able to be on there because, well, for a few reasons.

1) My bedroom is right next to my parents, and they might be sleeping 
2) I don't have google plus (and it's in beta phase, correct?)

I also think it would be better if it was just audio, so people can focus on when the new scrambles come up instead of looking at each others face


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I personally think this is a great idea. However, I probably will not be able to be on there because, well, for a few reasons.
> 
> 1) My bedroom is right next to my parents, and they might be sleeping
> 2) I don't have google plus (and it's in beta phase, correct?)
> ...


 haha ok. but if you PM me your email i can invite you and you can become a member


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah I know but I'm just not sure how much I would actually be doing on it as wel


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Yeah I know but I'm just not sure how much I would actually be doing on it as wel


 
well still i think the audio thing is a good idea and if you can find a way to set that up without google plus then lets do it


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

Well there's Ventrilo but that costs money to run a server

Also, is there just an option to turn off the video on G+?


----------



## conor (Aug 25, 2011)

how about skype chats or msn chats?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

There's no group option on there for free


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

conor said:


> how about skype chats or msn chats?


google plus is a lot easier



theZcuber said:


> Well there's Ventrilo but that costs money to run a server
> 
> Also, is there just an option to turn off the video on G+?



i was also thinking of this and it could be very interesting


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

I love ventrilo. It's just that it costs money, and it wouldn't be used much.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I love ventrilo. It's just that it costs money, and it wouldn't be used much.


 
theres no need to spend money though when we can do it for free on google + with the voice chat


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

Zcuber, can you not make video/voice chat mandatory in the competition?


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2011)

I wasn't going to. I was just wondering if there was a way to turn off video.

Hershey, when did I say it was mandatory? I probably won't even be doing it myself honestly


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Zcuber, can you not make video/voice chat mandatory in the competition?


 
why would he make it mandatory. were simply making suggestions to enhance the the online cubing experience with friends. God Hersh


----------



## Jakube (Aug 25, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I wasn't going to. I was just wondering if there was a way to turn off video.


 
I just checked it. There is an option, one simple big button with "cam off".


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Jakube said:


> I just checked it. There is an option, one simple big button with "cam off".


 
yeah i was just on there chatting with someone and you can mute the camera as well as the mic.


----------

